# Thank A Soldier - Facebook Cause



## tess (28 Mar 2009)

Did you know that Facebook has a cause called Thank A Soldier?  They don't sell anything.  There are no ulterior motives.  It's just people thanking soldiers.  

In three months, it has reached over 1,600,000 members...wow!  A good news story worthy of your attention!

I just wanted to say thanks to every Soldier!


----------



## JBoyd (28 Mar 2009)

1.6mil members is impressive, but I am skeptical as to exactly how many of those members actually joined to thank the soldiers and how many of them joined to leave negative messages on the boards.


----------



## tess (28 Mar 2009)

I haven't seen anything negative yet! 

Whether I agree or disagree with the decisions of my government (or sometimes even understand them) .. every Soldier should be thanked for their dedication, for their commitment, for their willingness to do the job!  All Soldiers deserve my respect!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Mar 2009)

Well then,

Can I have my name back....

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Well then,
> 
> Can I have my name back....
> 
> ...


Not so fast....we may prefer this new tess   ;D


----------



## JBoyd (28 Mar 2009)

tess said:
			
		

> I haven't seen anything negative yet!
> 
> Whether I agree or disagree with the decisions of my government (or sometimes even understand them) .. every Soldier should be thanked for their dedication, for their commitment, for their willingness to do the job!  All Soldiers deserve my respect!!!



Fair enough, I just remember when I was using Facebook that a lot of those type of groups were filled with people that just joined to spread their negative views.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (29 Mar 2009)

Be carefull what you place in your profile it could come back and bite you in the behind later and may put you back in the unemployment line.

http://www.dumblittleman.com/2009/02/make-sure-your-facebook-profile-doesnt.html

As for thanking a soldier, I'm all for that, It seems that soldiers are forgotten until the sh** hits the fan in someones backyard and then everyones shouting,"where the hell is the army". Once everything is hunky dory again, there forgotten again until the next time their needed. Reminds me of the old analogy "Seen but not heard".


----------



## lennoj (30 Mar 2009)

Lately in uniform I've been getting a lot of "Thank you for your service" remarks from univ. students waiting for their buses. I wonder if this has a direct correlation with the facebook site or just more media coverage on the CF in general. 

Regardless I hope the group also supports the past members of the CF as training and deployment was a lot harder on them per se...


----------



## tess (30 Mar 2009)

Can I copy that last response onto the Facebook cause page?

I think you are all kinda funny...I'll be reading through more of the posts on this site!


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2009)

tess said:
			
		

> I think you are all kinda funny...I'll be reading through more of the posts on this site!



Oh, trust me, we're all _*really*_ funny!!!


----------



## Thankasoldier (4 Apr 2009)

Thank you for posting this here.  In three months there are 1.68 Million users yes, Honestly I have seen a total of 5 negative messages towards any of the branches.  I guess you have to add the cause, and go through so much to join it, people don't bother.  The media board and discussion forum is moderated by four former members of the CF and myself so if there's something negative its gone pretty quickly. 

Feel free to check out the site I designed related to the cause, especially the family member tributes.

Thanks

We aren't selling anything there are no donations of any kind.  I put the MFRC as the beneficiary at the beginning but decided to remove it because I didn't want it to be about donations in any way and just to focus on showing our thanks.
http://www.thankasoldier.net


----------

